# Homemade ice sled



## buckipicker

Just got done making my homemade ice sled. Wish I could say that I came up with the idea but I did get the idea from another ice fishing web site. Built to put my Frabill Refuge suitcase shanty on top of it. $5.00 used skis, scrap lumber and a couple bucks for the hardware. Should be well worth it when pulling on the snow this year. Probably gonna make a box to place on the sled on days when I don't want the shanty to be more mobile. Oh yeah....breaks down too and only a minute to set it up. Maybe Allwayzfishin can pull me around Pymie on it this year!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

thats sweet, should help when pulling in the snow, let us know how it works!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Awesome job Tony...I am now going to make one as well, but I am afraid mine will be faster than yours because I think i will incorporate a pushbar and small wind sail. I should fly down the lake with the skies waxed up real good. HAHAHA...cant wait


----------



## nixmkt

Looks good buckipicker. Mine is similar but doesn't break down. With the weight of all the stuff that I take out with me it would sink in too much in deeper snow so I added a third ski. If you spray the bottom of the skis with pledge or something similar each time before you go out the pull will be noticeably easier.


----------



## buckipicker

Nix....We'll have to see if the two skis work well for me. I do have four more skis and can add them later if I need to. Thanks for the idea about using pledge. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I like the idea of being able to break it down. Nice


----------



## buckipicker

Would love to see pics of others home made sleds and mods made to store bought.


----------



## icebucketjohn

An old one of mine I used for over 30+ years. It served me very well.... Hinged padded seat, Thermos Holder, Cigar Holder, Hemostat clip storage, Safety rope Storage, etc.

Sold it to another icer last year


----------



## buckipicker

Icebucketjohn....Great sled. Love the weathered vintage look to it. Are the runners just plain wood?


----------



## icebucketjohn

I added 1/2" strip of flat aluminum years ago.


----------



## chet

edit


----------



## buckipicker

Chet....Sounds like I have the same gear but my son weighs in around 180# so I won't be pulling him. What do you do to wax your skis? I have never been a skier so I have no clue? I have heard that spraying them with pledge works.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Tony,

Use sex wax...the kind people use on skis and snow boards...not for the bedroom,lol

Seriously...google it!

Lets go fishing sometime sooooon ok...keep in touch bud


----------



## chet

edit


----------



## ironman172

not home made but found cheap at a garage sale and extends 2x(pic's are with 1 section out)...pulls easy over the snow and ice......and carries all my gear good

.


----------



## buckipicker

Ironman....Good idea using a snow sled. I bet the extension comes in handy when you take out extra gear. Looks like you're on Mosquito?


----------



## ironman172

buckipicker said:


> Ironman....Good idea using a snow sled. I bet the extension comes in handy when you take out extra gear. Looks like you're on Mosquito?


It is handy and I was on Buckeye and Alum....the first toboggan I have ever seen like that....and I had to have it for the ice

.
another view


----------



## peple of the perch

BOOM!! This thing can go through knee deep snow and is awesome.


----------



## buckipicker

Peple....Great sled! Looks like you have about a foot clearance from skis to your gear. I am now wondering if I should have made my base for the skis wider to make it more stable. My thought was if it were wider, it may create more drag.


----------



## J-fish

My homemade sled


----------



## Steelhead Fever

people, that thing looks awesome, and i would love to make one of these, how hard was that to make?


----------



## yellowdog

hello, new to this and was wondering if anyone had info on dimensions for a homemade original ice fishing box sled? They look compact and perfect for short days of fishing.


----------



## nixmkt

J-fish, where were you fishing that allows using three poles?


----------



## [email protected]

Got my box all made....can't find a cheap set of snow ski though ...what a great idea thanks a lot guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172

[email protected] said:


> Got my box all made....can't find a cheap set of snow ski though ...what a great idea thanks a lot guys
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


what part of the state are you in?


----------



## [email protected]

Warren. 44481. Just found a set a junk store. For 20$ but at least I can finish my sled....also hoping two skis are enough

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb

One of the most fascinating places you can take an ice fishing trip is to Presque Isle. On a good day there will be a couple thousand or more icers in the bay. You'll see some of the most creative man made inventions that make ice fishing easier you'll ever see anywhere else in one place. Last time I was there, some guy drove his shanty out on the ice while sitting inside it. This was posted a couple years back with pictures. The things some guys come up with are just plain crazy.........Mark


----------



## J-fish

nixmkt said:


> J-fish, where were you fishing that allows using three poles?


my son was with me


----------



## peple of the perch

It was just an aluminum frame, with 1.5 foot high pvc with caps and a support bar the whole set up cost me like 15 bucks.


----------



## futurestrader

Built this last year with a little lumber laying around the house and got the skis off Craigslist for free. It can be pulled by my ATV on Lake Erie or pulled by hand on an inland lake.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Here's one that I retired a couple of years ago and subsequently sold, but my son still has one. It was originally built by Barberton Native, Joe Jursik, but lots of modifications made it more usable as years went by. Alas, I finally decided to utilize more modern styles, but have decades of memories with that one.


----------



## postalhunter1

You guys act like we're actually going to have ice this year.....,


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------

